# MSP delivering babies!!



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Story by nbc10.com 

-- Four state troopers in Massachusetts got a lesson in birthing babies when a mother could not make it to the hospital in time to have her son. 

A Massachusetts couple had to make a slight detour on the way to the hospital to have their baby this weekend. 

Conveniently, a state police station was nearby when this new mom's water broke. 

Her husband ran inside, four troopers ran out, ready to help deliver the baby. 

Minutes later, Colby made his entrance into the world, in the front of the family's Volvo. 

"All of the sudden the head started coming out," said Ron Lagrassa, Colby's father. "The gentleman over here grabbed the head and started talking her through it. And at 11:39 the baby was out." 

"I just needed to push," said the mother, Robin Lagrassa. "I was just so thankful that one of them was there to catch Colby." 

"I would say it's probably the scariest thing I've done since I've been on this job," said Trooper Anthony Schena. "It was nice to be part of something good for a change." 

The four troopers are calling themselves surrogate fathers.


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

> Hero trooper on mend after being dragged
> By Tom Farmer (Boston Herald)
> Tuesday, April 6, 2004
> 
> ...


Just goes to show you. Hopefully the SB will be in custody soon, if not already.

Excellent job Troopers!


----------



## Bravo2060 (Mar 5, 2004)

This drives me crazy...

Why do guys keep reaching into cars???


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Good Job by the MSP.
What a way for Trooper Baker to start and end his shift eh!?
:shock: 

Just a quick question........................
Where was the NEMLEC Maternity Response Vehicle?
:lol:


----------



## csauce30 (Aug 23, 2002)

> Just a quick question........................
> Where was the NEMLEC Maternity Response Vehicle?


lol... :lol:


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

HEY SCOTT-I wonder if Chief Newell would allow you to start one????You're great @ making them-just imagine.......You and Skippy on call for Campus birthing? If I'm on the west, maybe I can swing over in 209 as an augmentee.......


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2004)

I think my water water just broke.......


----------

